# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Yêu cầu phần mềm >  Thiết kế nội thất, thi công nội thất giá siêu ƯU ĐÃI

## conchung68

Mẫu *thiết kế nội thất, thi công nội thất* phòng khách và bếp là một gợi ý dành cho những ai có nhu cầu *thiết kế nội thất* phòng khách và phòng bếp cho căn hộ của mình.
Phòng khách và phòng ngủ là hai không gian chính của ngôi nhà nơi thể hiện phong cách cũng như cá tính riêng của gia chủ. Chính vì vậy ngoài những yêu cầu cơ bản về công năng, chất lượng thì yếu tố về thẩm mỹ luôn được kiến trúc sư của *hoikientruc.com* quan tâm đến.
Phòng khách và bếp là hai phần không gian nối tiếp nhau bên trong ngôi nhà đặc biệt là trong không gian của căn hộ việc *thiết kế nội thất, thi công nội thất* bếp và phòng khách sao cho hợp lý và tiết kiệm diện tích là điều vô cùng khó khăn.
*[replacer_a], [replacer_a] chung cư 
*
*Thiết kế nội thất* phòng khách và phòng bếp theo phong cách hiện đại của kiến trúc sư của *hoikientruc.com* được thiết kế dự trên mong muốn của khách hàng khi họ yêu cầu thiết kế không gian bếp và phòng khách tiện nghi, tối giản các yếu tố họa tiết và tạo được sự liên kết giữa các căn phòng với nhau.
Kiến trúc sư của *hoikientruc.com* đã *thiết kế nội thất phòng khách và thiết kế nội thất phòng bếp* dựa trên kết quả khảo sát thực tế và mong muốn của gia chủ.
Vì là chung cư nên diện tích của phòng khách luôn có một giới hạn nhất định thậm chí là một không gian khá nhỏ. Chính vì vậy tông màu sáng cho cả căn phòng sẽ giúp ăn gian phần lớn diện tích khi *thiết kế nội thất* phòng khách. Kiến trúc sư đã lựa chọn và tận dụng ánh sáng để giúp tạo không gian mới lạ cho phòng khách.
Gam màu chính của toàn bộ căn được kiến trúc sư sử dụng là gam màu sáng giúp tạo cảm giác rộng hơn
Bàn trà được làm từ kính giúp tạo cảm giác rộng và thoáng hơn cùng với bộ sofa màu trắng mang lại cảm giác sang trọng nhưng cũng không kém phần tinh tế 
Chiếc gương nhỏ treo tường giúp mang lại chiều sâu và rộng hơn cho căn phòng. Với thiết kế khá đơn giản cùng với những đường nét hoa văn không quá cầu kỳ giúp tạo thêm điểm nhấn cho cả căn phòng.
Ngoài ra việc tận dụng phần ánh sáng mạnh từ đèn led, đèn chùm giúp căn phòng có phần sáng và rộng hơn 
Khi *thiết kế nội thất* phòng khách các phụ kiện kèm theo hầu như không thể thiết đó là đèn chùm, gương,... cũng được kiến trúc sư của hội kiến trúc thiết kế và bài trí hài hòa nhất.
Thay vì sử dụng kệ ti vi thì một chiếc tivi được treo lên tường sẽ giúp tiết kiệm phần lớn không gian.
*[replacer_a].
*
Liên hệ ngay *hoikientruc.com* để được tư vấn và nhận *ƯU ĐÃI* lên đến 350 triệu
*Tại Địa Chỉ: Tòa nhà Việt Á - số 9 Duy Tân - Cầu Giấy - Hà Nội
Số điện thoại: 02439.918.168 - 0382.263.117
EMAIL: Thiết kế nội thất
Rất hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách!*

----------

